# Who is ordering a new bow this year!!!



## G5guy23 (Jan 11, 2011)

Just wanted to see if anyone else has ordered a 2011 yet!!I JUST ORDERED A 2011 DIAMOND DEAD-EYE!!Im pumped


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 11, 2011)

looks like a Z7


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 11, 2011)

*?*



BIGRNYRS said:


> looks like a Z7



I dont see any waffles in that pic!!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm thinking about a new mathews ez7.  i shoot a mathews icon now and love it so the $1000 dollar bill they want for it is keeping me from ordering one.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ez7*



Bowhunter Matt said:


> i'm thinking about a new mathews ez7.  i shoot a mathews icon now and love it so the $1000 dollar bill they want for it is keeping me from ordering one.


I was told 899.00 for the new mathews!!


----------



## red tail (Jan 11, 2011)

Already Done got it. 

That Diamond looks sweet. Have you shot it yet? Would like to hear about it. No law about getting two new ones is there?


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 11, 2011)

I can see by your shadow you got a matrix or element!!


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 11, 2011)

The DeadEye incorporates some radical new technology.  There is no axle on this bow, as the cam is built into a bracket assembly that is then attached to the end of the limb.  Everything is completely sealed.  Also, the way the cam is mounted to the bearings, it uses a very balanced system, similar to the Binary OverDrive System.  It also uses a new limb technology, called the "Seven Layer Limb".  It is a type of laminated limb designed to spread the stress over the entire limb.  The limb is then locked into the Center-Lock limb pocket, which is used on the BowTech Destroyers.  It is a very smooth shooting bow, and it is really impressive with the 343 IBO!


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 11, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> looks like a Z7



Now where did I leave my dead horse?


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Dead eye*



bowsmith said:


> the deadeye incorporates some radical new technology.  There is no axle on this bow, as the cam is built into a bracket assembly that is then attached to the end of the limb.  Everything is completely sealed.  Also, the way the cam is mounted to the bearings, it uses a very balanced system, similar to the binary overdrive system.  It also uses a new limb technology, called the "seven layer limb".  It is a type of laminated limb designed to spread the stress over the entire limb.  The limb is then locked into the center-lock limb pocket, which is used on the bowtech destroyers.  It is a very smooth shooting bow, and it is really impressive with the 343 ibo!


thanks for info!!! I'm so pumped!!


----------



## jharrell (Jan 11, 2011)

Have been shooting Bowtech for several years and will continue to shoot my Destroyer 340 but I am looking into the CRX 32 or the Element.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats.  That looks nice.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ordering a '11 Maitland Retribution as soon as I get the go ahead they're ready. 

Prolly end up with a Zeus as well. Maybe a K&K lol. Depends on taxes.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 11, 2011)

jharrell said:


> Have been shooting Bowtech for several years and will continue to shoot my Destroyer 340 but I am looking into the CRX 32 or the Element.



Ive got a bowtech too, but have been trying to decide between the new bear carnage or the CRX. Both are really smooth to me, the CRX was pretty impressive when I got it to my right draw length. The bowtech I have now is an inch and half shorter than the Hoyt's draw so it took a little tinkering in the shop.


----------



## QTurn (Jan 12, 2011)

Thinking about the Bowtech Invasion or the Elite Hunter.  Still haven't decided if I'm gonna sell my Z7 or not.  If I keep it I may just buy one new bow this year.

G5, that Diamond bow looks pretty sharp!  You'll have to show us pics when you get it outfitted.  May have to give it a look.

I'm with redtail, nothing wrong with buying more than one.....


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 12, 2011)

QTurn said:


> Thinking about the Bowtech Invasion or the Elite Hunter.  Still haven't decided if I'm gonna sell my Z7 or not.  If I keep it I may just buy one new bow this year.
> 
> G5, that Diamond bow looks pretty sharp!  You'll have to show us pics when you get it outfitted.  May have to give it a look.
> 
> I'm with redtail, nothing wrong with buying more than one.....


yeah definetly will,i ordered a new NAP apache 8inch stab and i already have a apache rest,and looking at the RELIC sight made by athens!!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 12, 2011)

If I had the money I would buy a new Destroyer or the Invasion.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 12, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> If I had the money I would buy a new Destroyer or the Invasion.



give it a couple of months with the new bows coming out and you should find a destroyer at a good price,saw a used one here at a shop sold at 575.00!!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 12, 2011)

Im going to shoot a PSE EVO tomorrow. Anyone shot one or have one?


----------



## dawgsfan22 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been a die hard bowtech man for years. Just got my son a Nuclear Ice to start him out for Christmas. I'm shooting a 101st Airborne right now but... those EZ7's are looking verrrrry tempting. It will be a hard sell at $900 to get me to switch. When I could get a Destroyer 350 for the same. Been waiting for the $$ to come down on them a bit. I will say that I'll be taking a very close look at the Elite Pure. That is a sweeeet looking rig. It will all come down to which feels better.


----------



## 1Gabowhunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Have a Destroyer 350 and a Diamond Rock right now and I love both of them.  But, I shot the Dreamseason Evo and the AXE6 and my new bow this year will be the Evo.


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bowtech assassin black ops!!!


----------



## BigCats (Jan 12, 2011)

Elite hunter


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 13, 2011)

*bow*



Mossyoak83 said:


> Bowtech assassin black ops!!!


Those assasins are going to fly off the shelves with that price!!


----------



## string music (Jan 13, 2011)

kevincox said:


> Im going to shoot a PSE EVO tomorrow. Anyone shot one or have one?



I shot the EVO at the ATA show. It was a sweet shooting bow. Best PSE bow I've ever shot. 
I still like my Elite Hunter and may order an Elite Pulse soon.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 18, 2011)

string music said:


> I shot the EVO at the ATA show. It was a sweet shooting bow. Best PSE bow I've ever shot.
> I still like my Elite Hunter and may order an Elite Pulse soon.



Are the hunters faster the the older Z'S?


----------



## XJfire75 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hot dang got the go ahead to order from Rob at Maitland. 

Prolly order after I get back from the ASA n Gainesville. 

Gonna be sweet. Getting Vista camp riser/black limbs in 65lbs. 

Should be hitting about 295-300 with 400gr arrow at 28.5" and 65lbs. Not bad at all!


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 18, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> Hot dang got the go ahead to order from Rob at Maitland.
> 
> Prolly order after I get back from the ASA n Gainesville.
> 
> ...



Good deal ,shows pics when u get a chance!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Black Ops Invasion coming.  Probably be about 3 weeks till it gets here though.  Oh well, it's not hunting season...it's circle season!


----------



## South Man (Jan 18, 2011)

Got a Z7 Extreme Tactical and a Pearson Stealth II on order


----------



## string music (Jan 18, 2011)

G5guy23 said:


> Are the hunters faster the the older Z'S?



Its faster than my 2010Z but not by much. Ibo319- 323. with 7 1/2 brace height.


----------



## string music (Jan 18, 2011)

South Man said:


> Got a Z7 Extreme Tactical and a Pearson Stealth II on order



Shot the Pearson Stealth II at the ATA. I was impressed. Only thing I didn't like was the grip but an easy fix.


----------



## South Man (Jan 19, 2011)

string music said:


> Shot the Pearson Stealth II at the ATA. I was impressed. Only thing I didn't like was the grip but an easy fix.



I have shot pearsons for a couple of years and they are great bows. Thanks for the help.


----------



## USMCBowman (Jan 19, 2011)

No new bow for me, but I do have a BowTech Heartbreaker on order for the wife.


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 23, 2011)

*bow*



USMCBowman said:


> No new bow for me, but I do have a BowTech Heartbreaker on order for the wife.



Thinking about getting one for the wife myself!!


----------



## G5guy23 (Feb 12, 2011)

My dead eye will be in next week,cant wait but i made the mistake of shooting a mathews "EZ7"AND ALL I CAN SAY IS HOLY ?%$#@ that thing is the smoothest bow ive ever held.Needless to say im selling my D340 and ordering one!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm gonna have some splainin' to do. Got my Alpha Elite the other day. Just got the call my Carbon Element is here and during that call ordered a Carbon Matrix Plus.


----------



## G5guy23 (Feb 12, 2011)

BIGRNYRS said:


> I'm gonna have some splainin' to do. Got my Alpha Elite the other day. Just got the call my Carbon Element is here and during that call ordered a Carbon Matrix Plus.



WOW dude so i guess you won the lottery recently,cause thats ALOT of money right there!!Congrats !!


----------



## mattech (Feb 12, 2011)

My tax refund should be here in about two weeks. I plan on budgeting in a crx32.


----------



## cannonj23 (Feb 12, 2011)

My new element should be here next week. Can't wait to sling some arrows through it.


----------



## chopperdonk (Feb 12, 2011)

Got a bowtech assassian its sweet!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 12, 2011)

Welp, ended up grabbin a Maitland Ret and as a toy/back up I got an '09 SWAT. Gonna play around with it and put some Elite Rev cams on it lol. 

Retribution will be 3D for Bowhunter. Prolly find me another on with speed cams or something else for hunting.


----------



## desperadoteam (Feb 13, 2011)

Ordered a Elite Pulse last week. Black riser w/ camo limbs. All accessories black.  Cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## G5guy23 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just sold one of my destroyers,ordering a EZ7 tomorrow black riser camo limbs


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 13, 2011)

Why would you do such a thing man!



G5guy23 said:


> Just sold one of my destroyers,ordering a z7 magnum tomorrow black riser camo limbs


----------



## G5guy23 (Feb 13, 2011)

I still have my black ops 350, never sell that one!!


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 13, 2011)

I could have built you a Z7 out of afew waffles haha! Please whatever you do, dont get rid of the 350!




G5guy23 said:


> I still have my black ops 350, never sell that one!!


----------



## G5guy23 (Feb 13, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> I could have built you a Z7 out of afew waffles haha! Please whatever you do, dont get rid of the 350!



Not a chance


----------



## golffreak (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, since I missed the entire season due to back surgery, my 2010 Z7 with 10 shots through it will have to do.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got me a Darton 3800 for my Birth Day in all black sweet bow. I can't wait to draw some blood with it.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be ordering an Athens Afflixxtion in the near future.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 19, 2011)

Ordered a Hoyt Alpha Elite, supposed to be here next week.


----------



## wally-gator (Feb 21, 2011)

*Z7*

Looks like I'll be shooting the Z7. Not new to the bow world but new to me.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 22, 2011)

*I'm just pumped up*

by ordering my old bow to keep on working.


----------



## duckwhisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

i see everybody is hatin on the z7 but i just got me one about a month ago and i love it. tryin to get in the woods and put down some pork with it


----------



## G5guy23 (Mar 6, 2011)

2 months later and was just told that they haven't even began building the dead eye yet,this is really testing my patience


----------



## jamie1231 (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought my Z7 Xtreme last week...omg i love this bow...sweet shootin and dead on accurate...im a beginner and have already cut fletchings off 1 arrow and had my 1st robin hood...the pse stinger i had was no where near my xtreme...gonna buy the wife a Passion next


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Mar 8, 2011)

Just bought the new Bowtech Destroyer 350..... Man this thing is so quiet, you gotta look down range to see if it actually shot the arrow.. Hunting rig crono'd at 340......... INSANE.......


----------



## mattech (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got this one last week. The guys at The range in statesboro, did a great job. I would recommend checking them out.


----------



## j870sm (Mar 14, 2011)

Had mine about 3 weeks.  Have delivered carbon missiles of death to 5 hogs and a yote.  Love my SR71.


----------



## Buckhustler (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got a new Bowtech Destroyer 350. Cant wait to shoot some 3d this spring and summer and shoot some meat in the fall.


----------



## jamie1231 (Mar 14, 2011)

my wifes Passion should be here this week


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 18, 2011)

Got an Alpha Elite the thursday before LA AsA Pro am.  I love it, shoots great and looks good at that. I got it red fusion with black limb pockets and cams.


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 22, 2011)

Ross Crave!!


----------

